# Snowblowers what kind would you buy?



## saginaw22 (Dec 12, 2007)

I know that this doesnt have anything to do with wood heat or firewood,
but it does relate to the cold.

So what kind of snowblowers do you guys like?

Toro
Ariens
Simplicity
John Deere
Cub Cadet
Snapper
Craftsman

I am looking for a new model with at least 8-12hp with a 28" cut

mine old snowblower is an old 826 Toro its a hand me down and it starts great
but its starting to have some issues with the drive train , also the handle on the left hand side is broken and the part has been dist. cont. but i know a master welder that should be able to fix it.

I just bought new auger and traction belts......and it blows the snow great but the drive train needs some work. 

would you drop anymore money it to and old tank that still runs but its days 
could be numbered?

thanks everyone.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

I have had an Ariens 9526 Pro a little less than a year. Last winter was mostly a bust so it only saw a couple of storms but I have no complaints so far.

The other morning it chucked a newspaper about 20 feet. WHOOPS!


.


----------



## olyman (Dec 12, 2007)

depends how much more money to stick in it. the brands you listed are ok, except the craftsman. reason being is parts are high, and they only ship thru their carrier--and thats a rip plus. been there


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 12, 2007)

looking to spend 1000-1500 dollars

maybe a little more but not much


----------



## scalo (Dec 12, 2007)

I have the 11.5/28 Ariens and love it


----------



## mga (Dec 12, 2007)

MTD. good blower for the money.

besides, MTD makes almost all of them behind the scenes. but, as for engines.....tecumceh suck. i'd go with a briggs and stratton only.


----------



## ktm250rider (Dec 12, 2007)

I had an Ariens 10-28 before I bought my tractor. It would throw snow close to 50 feet in one direction (chute in line with the impeller) and about 35 feet in the other. Heated hand grips and electric start. Paid about $1300. Easily moveable and quick when doing the driveway. Anything too big will be a chore to move around.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2007)

No problems with the Tecumseh engines on any blower I've used, and I used to make my living clearing snow with blowers. Change the oil and you'll be fine with B&S, Tecumseh, or Honda.

In terms of brands, Ariens, Simplicity/Snapper (they appear to be the same unit), Toro, and Honda seem to have the best machines in terms of build quality and durability according the the folks on plowsite and elsewhere. Toro probably has the best dealer network, at least in the places I've been. Rumors of JD's quality going downhill persist, though I see lots of newer JD 2-stage machines in service and working fine. If long-term durability is your primary concern, the top-of-the-line Ariens have cast iron auger/impeller gear cases, too.

For my money, I'd probably go with Ariens or Simplicity for a large-frame model, and the Toro 522 for a small-frame machine. These units seem to have the best reputations as solid performers, and the little Toro is super simple and looks to be nice and nimble.

That said, I don't have much first-hand experience with the new machines since I'm still running a 1968 John Deere...


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 12, 2007)

*if you get a lot of wet snow or slush.........*

the honda is the only way to go.there hydro transmission is pretty much bullet proof.

simplicity is second.

i would not consider anything else.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought an ariens 7524 a few years ago and have nothing but good to say about it. I've never had the shoot clog even after a lot of snow then rain on top, making it heavy. It's not too big so it is easy to find a place to store. I'm sure the next size up and so-on would be better and quicker.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> the honda is the only way to go.there hydro transmission is pretty much bullet proof.
> 
> simplicity is second.
> 
> i would not consider anything else.



I wondered how long it would take for Honda to come up. I think it's safe to say if Honda builds something it's going to be among the best. I just wish they didn't cost so much.


----------



## mga (Dec 12, 2007)

> That said, I don't have much first-hand experience with the new machines since I'm *still running a 1968 *John Deere...



lol...well, i guess you can't argue with that.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup, I'm the second owner on the JD. Original engine, gears, auger and impeller. I did blast/prime/paint the front half last year, but didn't have the patience to redo the auger and impeller. The drive chain and friction disc were replaced a few years ago. It shifts smoothly, it doesn't creep around in N, and the auger and impeller bushings were still in excellent shape. The previous owner had worn through the back of the housing after he wore away his scraper bar, but he did a good job of rewelding material in and remounting a new scraper bar - a massive 1/4" steel scraper bar, at that.


I think that machines like this and the old two-wheel Gravely tractors that are still working hard today are some of the last vestiges of a day when solid, easy to to work on equipment was the what consumers expected. There are no bells or whistles or safety devices on this machine, and consequently there is a good deal less to have fail. Having spent my childhood mowing the grass and around apple trees in a little orchard with a Gravely, I have a lot of respect for the old steel and cast iron machines. I'm not even that old, but it saddens me to think that kids today will never have lived in a time where solid, reliable *** was what you used to get work done.


----------



## stipton (Dec 12, 2007)

computeruser said:


> No problems with the Tecumseh engines on any blower I've used, and I used to make my living clearing snow with blowers. Change the oil and you'll be fine with B&S, Tecumseh, or Honda.
> 
> In terms of brands, Ariens, Simplicity/Snapper (they appear to be the same unit), Toro, and Honda seem to have the best machines in terms of build quality and durability according the the folks on plowsite and elsewhere. Toro probably has the best dealer network, at least in the places I've been. Rumors of JD's quality going downhill persist, though I see lots of newer JD 2-stage machines in service and working fine. If long-term durability is your primary concern, the top-of-the-line Ariens have cast iron auger/impeller gear cases, too.
> 
> ...



LOL! Nice piece of equipment. I'm sorry to say I have you beat. I am the 3rd generation running my antique snowblower. Details and photo will have to wait until I get home this evening. You will be proud.....


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont know if we have a honda snowblower dealer around here by me


I do have a Toro and an ariens dealer in town so thats a bonus.....


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2007)

stipton said:


> LOL! Nice piece of equipment. I'm sorry to say I have you beat. I am the 3rd generation running my antique snowblower. Details and photo will have to wait until I get home this evening. You will be proud.....



I'll be checking back often... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2007)

computeruser said:


> I think that machines like this and the old two-wheel Gravely tractors that are still working hard today are some of the last vestiges of a day when solid, easy to to work on equipment was the what consumers expected. There are no bells or whistles or safety devices on this machine, and consequently there is a good deal less to have fail. Having spent my childhood mowing the grass and around apple trees in a little orchard with a Gravely, I have a lot of respect for the old steel and cast iron machines. I'm not even that old, but it saddens me to think that kids today will never have lived in a time where solid, reliable *** was what you used to get work done.



+1!! I recently bought a house on a couple acres that came with a monky wards mower. That wasn't going to do, I wanted a John Deere like I used as a kid so off to the John Deere dealer I went. All I saw were bright green and yellow mowers similar to the monky wards I had. Did some research and decided what I wanted was a JD140h3, took a little over a year to find one but finally did last spring. It's a great machine! Paints a little worn and it needs a seat but no smoke, creep, leaks, or weird noises, runs smooth and it even had the hydraulic blade and three point attachment! It's more complicated than the monkey wards it replaced but everything on it works better and its 24 years old. Not to mention how much fun it is to use!!

Cool snowblower by the way!


----------



## ktm250rider (Dec 12, 2007)

My father has a 60's era simplicity 2 wheel tractor that still pushes snow. Yeah, no safety features. Belt driven with no covers. The thing is unstoppable, wont even burn (ask my brother in law). 
I found the catalog for it and saw a nice brush cutter attachment. It was a large circular saw blade on the front. Must have been 20" in diameter with no guards.


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 12, 2007)

Honda, they throw snow the farthest of any thrower, plus they are bullet proof.


----------



## hanko (Dec 12, 2007)

hockeypuck said:


> Honda, they throw snow the farthest of any thrower, plus they are bullet proof.




did you have a contest and take measurements?


----------



## woodchuck76 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Snowblower*

I'm with Hornett22, Go with a Honda you will be impressed


----------



## Kenora (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a 1980 Toro 725 (7 hp 25") walk behind I use at my mom's. I clear snow a lot with that and it has never failed to start (it has the optional electric starter which is a big help at -40). 
At my place I have a 1985 Allis-Chalmers (now Simplicity Sovereign) 912 Hydro garden tractor with a 36" single stage blower (belt drive). I clear my driveway and about 10 more (neighbors) every time it snows. 
Its a beast, it only has a 9 hp Kohler one lunger but with the hydrostatic drive, chains and wheel weights it can go through almost anything, when the snow it too deep and heavy (usually about 20 cm or more with big drifts) I just lower the blower and "cut" a road through to where I'm going. 
I live in Winnipeg (Manitoba, Canada) which gets a moderate amount of snow, we usually have snow about 3 -4 ft deep in the spring but the real beast is the cold (-30 always with frequent forays to -40) and how it beats up equipment. With regular maintenance both of these machines have been great and continue on.... 5-15 cm expected tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 12, 2007)

hanko said:


> did you have a contest and take measurements?


The point is, if you ever saw a honda and any other snow blower operating side by side, there would be no contest.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2007)

hockeypuck said:


> The point is, if you ever saw a honda and any other snow blower operating side by side, there would be no contest.



Sucks for the neighbor huh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 12, 2007)

*the good thing about honda is..........*



wood4heat said:


> I wondered how long it would take for Honda to come up. I think it's safe to say if Honda builds something it's going to be among the best. I just wish they didn't cost so much.



you can get parts and service.yeah they cost more but you sure get A LOT more.get something repaired at the big box stores.toro and ariens used to make good stuff.not sure if t hey still do.i'd say if you bought one from an authorized dealer you would be OK.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 12, 2007)

*he's right.*



hanko said:


> did you have a contest and take measurements?



go out west,most people out there won't use anything else.they have done something with the auger or chute that i cannot really put my finger on.the discharge chute looks smaller .maybe that is it.they actually work in wet snow.i have never seen anything like it.the hydro trans doesn't fight you either.

i am of course talking about 2 stage blowers here.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 12, 2007)

smaller diameter chute = velocity


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 12, 2007)

This snowblower throws snow decently .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BahOwtQrvuo


----------



## mga (Dec 12, 2007)

cjcocn said:


> This snowblower throws snow decently .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BahOwtQrvuo



lol...man, there's a guy who loves his snow blower.

but, this would be more my style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cHWFy_Fe8c&feature=related


----------



## bassman (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> No problems with the Tecumseh engines on any blower I've used, and I used to make my living clearing snow with blowers. Change the oil and you'll be fine with B&S, Tecumseh, or Honda.
> 
> In terms of brands, Ariens, Simplicity/Snapper (they appear to be the same unit), Toro, and Honda seem to have the best machines in terms of build quality and durability according the the folks on plowsite and elsewhere. Toro probably has the best dealer network, at least in the places I've been. Rumors of JD's quality going downhill persist, though I see lots of newer JD 2-stage machines in service and working fine. If long-term durability is your primary concern, the top-of-the-line Ariens have cast iron auger/impeller gear cases, too.
> 
> ...




my friend has one of these and it still runs and works better than most new units.

A little tip I use when buying is ask your local small engine guy what he fixes the most and what he thinks .
I was there the other day and he a couple of walmart specials with cast aluminium gearboxes in pieces...
I had a craftsman and it waited till spring untill the parts got to me !!!!! total crap considering it was a loose pulley that destroyed itself and could have been replaced in 10 minutes but it had a weird mount that only sears sold!!!!
I say keep what ya got and put a couple of hundred into it and if it lives a few more years its worth it.
keep lookin for deals in the spring on this stuff at big box stores as they like to blow em out to make room.


----------



## bmwbj (Dec 13, 2007)

Ariens (the biggest 1 they make) :hmm3grin2orange: The damn thing has heated grips, all wheel drive, electric start, and believe me, it will blow wet snow about 150 feet. Bring on the snow...


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 13, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> you can get parts and service.yeah they cost more but you sure get A LOT more.get something repaired at the big box stores.toro and ariens used to make good stuff.not sure if t hey still do.i'd say if you bought one from an authorized dealer you would be OK.



Kinda the same thing has happend with Honda. They started making mid range engines (the GC series) for other brands. Used to be the cheap GC engines were black and the good GX engines were red but I've seen them either color lately. Sad thing is the way they're marketed people think they're getting Honda equipment but all they're getting is a cheap piece of equipment with a mid range Honda engine on it. Point being if you want anything of quality whether it's Ariens Toro or Honda stick with a dealer or you may not get what you expect.


----------



## mga (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a yard machine, 10 hp.

but, to be honest, i usually grab the shovel and do the driveway just for the excersize.

unless it's too deep or too heavy.


----------



## lspmmp (Dec 13, 2007)

I currently have one made by Noma, that is around 15 years old. Basically the same as what Sears once sold. It has a Tecumseh 8 horse engine which isn't all that bad, except for the carburetor. I'm forever cleaning the fuel passages in that.
But it looks like it's may be on its last legs. I have decided that my next one will be a Honda. I have a Honda lawnmower, boat motor, generator and once had a Civic (the best car on the road IMHO). Honda just builds the best. And as they say "Buy the best and only cry once."
Good Luck


----------



## computeruser (Dec 13, 2007)

mga said:


> i have a yard machine, 10 hp.
> 
> but, to be honest, i usually grab the shovel and do the driveway just for the excersize.
> 
> unless it's too deep or too heavy.



+1. Great exercise, so long as it doesn't get to deep or wet and become frustrating. If it's light and if you're working on a smooth surface, this thing is awesome:






It is angled and allows you to make neat windrows as you would with a plow. Much better than most snow pushers, and far better than conventional square-ish snow shovels.


----------



## stipton (Dec 13, 2007)

This ol' girl fires up from hibernation after 3 pulls. Introducing the 'Crusader'. Not sure of the year or make but it really shoots the snow. Not as nice as yours computeruser, nice job on the paint. I gotta get me some of those chains....


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> +1. Great exercise, so long as it doesn't get to deep or wet and become frustrating. If it's light and if you're working on a smooth surface, this thing is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you should be a salesman!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## computeruser (Dec 13, 2007)

stipton said:


> This ol' girl fires up from hibernation after 3 pulls. Introducing the 'Crusader'. Not sure of the year or make but it really shoots the snow. Not as nice as yours computeruser, nice job on the paint. I gotta get me some of those chains....



Stylin'! I'd love to see some video of that thing at work. I've seen a couple like it being given away as freebies, maybe I'll have to snatch one up one of these days.

As for the chains, well, they didn't work so well. The v-bar chains, on pavement, cause me to keep snapping the pin that holds the two halves of the axle assembly together. I think that regular chains would have plenty enough traction without being so grabby. I used the chains once in deep snow and then hung them on the wall, where they still reside. Luckily they'll fit my brush mower and, when I finally restore it (or at least get it running), they'll fit my Gravely L-series. I might put some regular chains on at some point, or more likely just a more modern SnoHog tire.

Thanks for the compliments on the paint, by the way. It was professionally done, with a price to match. When I dropped it off at the paint shop I asked for a quote. The guy said he wasn't sure how much work it would take to blast it down, how much paint would be required to fill in some of the rust pitting in the impeller housing, etc., so in haste I said "I don't care what it costs, just call me when it's done." He took my words very seriously.  Oh well. If I had it to do over again, I think I'd tear the whole thing down and do the entire unit. But it works as it is, so that'll do.


----------



## danlauer6 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've got a Mongomery Ward Model # GIL-35210B made by Gilson. This model is from 1977 and yes she still runs. I am the third owner only thing I plan to do is one day change the motor as she is only a 3.5 HP. The moter is BS model 92902 type 0448-02.


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well went shopping yesterday and looked at 
snowblowers Ariens and Simplicity

Ace Hareware has the Simplicity P11528 model is $1950+tax

Ariens 11528DlE 1999.00+tax

Both are pro models


The other models that are close in size that are non-pro 
models are around $1500+tax

Pro model includes OHV engine and Cast Iron Gear box for the augers

for both models


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 14, 2007)

saginaw22 said:


> Well went shopping yesterday and looked at
> snowblowers Ariens and Simplicity
> 
> Ace Hareware has the Simplicity P11528 model is $1950+tax
> ...



That's some big money for a blower. I'm going to be picking up my uncle's 1970 Toro 724 today or tomorrow. I'll try to post some pics when I get it. $45 btw, not too shabby.


----------



## vtfly (Dec 14, 2007)

I have always enjoyed Toro, and sold them for a number of years. But, I'm giving a Simplicity 826 a try this year. Like it so far, we have close to two feet (northern VT) on the ground with more coming Sunday. Like to get at least 15 years out of the machine. Durability is the name of the game for me. The simplicity doesn't throw as far as some of the others, but it appears to be a pretty high quality staight forward design without all the "bells and wistles" that migth break down the line. I was also looking at Ariens and Honda. The best $/hp was the Simplicity.


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 14, 2007)

I've got an Ariens 724 30year old handme down. With wheel chains it knocks out my 300 foot driveway no problemo. Available at Alamia for a good price. Home Depot also carries it-forgot the price. Usually about 1/2 price in the spring, but that does you no good now. I recommend the Ariens, in the size you can afford....there is no replacement for displacement!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 15, 2007)

*THE best ever built!*

these were the best snow blowers evr built inmo they just don't stop.


computeruser said:


> No problems with the Tecumseh engines on any blower I've used, and I used to make my living clearing snow with blowers. Change the oil and you'll be fine with B&S, Tecumseh, or Honda.
> 
> In terms of brands, Ariens, Simplicity/Snapper (they appear to be the same unit), Toro, and Honda seem to have the best machines in terms of build quality and durability according the the folks on plowsite and elsewhere. Toro probably has the best dealer network, at least in the places I've been. Rumors of JD's quality going downhill persist, though I see lots of newer JD 2-stage machines in service and working fine. If long-term durability is your primary concern, the top-of-the-line Ariens have cast iron auger/impeller gear cases, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 15, 2007)

I had to use my fathers 8 24 toro (brandy new) today to clean his drive out (he is returning from FL, boy is he in for a surprise) and I was surprised how light and easy to use it was. They must have speed up the impellers to because it seem to throw the snow father than the old boat anchor toros, but still not a honda.


----------



## NapalmDeath (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought this Simplicity 8526 last season. Fairly pleased so far.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 15, 2007)

The local tractor dealer called me about a trade coming in, Simplicity 13hp, 38" cut, $1500, 10hrs. 
Repeat customer, wants to get a 4wheeler/plow instead.

Waiting to see this machine, try it out, might be a good deal for us.
Then keep the JD 726 as a backup.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Simplcity is a great machine.*

my local dealer is great.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Turns out the 1970ish Toro 724 I am getting from my uncle is actually a 1969 Toro 832! Just a wee bit bigger than I was thinking, which is perfect! It hadn't been started in 10 years, and started after only 5 pulls (gas tank had been emptied years ago but still smelled AWFUL, just put in some new gas - 2 stroke mix actually, it's what I had on hand - and it started). I do need to tear down the carb, it has a stuck float valve so gas spills out like crazy out of the carb, and the throttle butterfly is jammed at full tilt so it revs like mad lol. Should be going perfect as soon as I fix that.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 16, 2007)

We got 8" of snow as of a couple hours ago, with more to come this afternoon/evening. Fired up the old JD this morning and once the crappy gas burned off, it ran super. (Oops, I'll admit - I left gas in there all year, albeit with some Stabil that didn't seem to do much good, it would seem...)

No problems with the 8" of snow, or with this heavy, churned-up, compressed stuff - it was pulled off the roof with the roof rake, shoveled into piles on the patio, blown out of the patio on to the walk and the surrounding grass, and then from the grass by the walk to an area of the yard around the corner of the house. Cleared 4' paths to the wood pile, to the area where the dogs crap, and cleared all but an inch of snow from the dog area. I also cleared the street alongside the house, cleared the crosswalks at a couple intersections, and did four neighbors' houses, too.

Based on an informal survey of the neighbors, a couple folks who have 2-stage Ariens units were experiencing a similar level of enjoyment to my experience with the old JD. A couple other neighbors with Box Store and Craftsman blowers were struggling with their machines when they got to the icing-like stuff that had been driven over with the car, though even the 15" drifts of the lighter stuff was no problem at all. The folks with the single-stage MTD machines seemed to have it the worst - belts squeeling, chutes clogging, struggling to keep 'em running. The Toro single stage users seemed quite content, and even the Powerlite units were keeping up if you only gave them a 1/2-2/3 width bite at a time.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Dec 16, 2007)

My $0.02

I would go with the Toro. Don't be turned off by the plastic chute, it's durable, rarely clogs and the slick surface doesent allow snow to stick to it. Aeriens used to make a good machine but they seem to be cheapening them a bit lately, I did not like how thin the metal on the auger housing was on the newer Aeriens. 

Simplicity/Snapper is probably a good machine as well. I do not think Deere still makes snowblowers and I don't think Deere ever made their own blowers. 

Hondas are good machines but parts can be very expensive. I also wouldn't like a Honda engine in extreme cold, in extreme conditions simpler is better and I would stick with a cast iron L head engine. 

I had an old 826 when I lived in Big Rapids, that thing was a tank! Mine had an 8HP cast iron Kolher, I could not stop that engine, ever! 

Hey Computeruser, looks like how I spent my Sunday morning as well!


----------



## NapalmDeath (Dec 16, 2007)

If I had to do it over again, I would have gone with the Toro also. After recently looking at the Toro's I was real impressed with thier chute control design. My Simplicity is nice but the Toro's are even nicer.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 16, 2007)

We don't get much snow here in St. Louis. Over the summer I was at an auction and I bought a snowblower. It was a snapper 5.5 hp This hing was new it had never been used. I paid $125 for it. I was going to sell it but I didn't. Well yesterday we got 6-8inches of snow. Man I was shocked at what this thing could do. I had fun just using it. It throws snow almost 20ft. It was geat until I hit a chunk of asphalt and broke the shear pins. Oh well I'll fix it and wait for the next snow. I think I did 6 driveways before it broke. My 3 year old was playing in the yard and I covered him up. He thought it was funny.

Scott


----------



## icon4x (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wow. Another Crusader*



stipton said:


> This ol' girl fires up from hibernation after 3 pulls. Introducing the 'Crusader'. Not sure of the year or make but it really shoots the snow. Not as nice as yours computeruser, nice job on the paint. I gotta get me some of those chains....



I have one of these guys. I think it is from 1968, or so. At least the engine is. It has an Ariens Tecumseh H60 engine, though, so I don't know if it is original. My Crusader is green, and quite long because the impeller is mounted perpendicular to the auger axle instead of parallel. The only complaint I have is that I need to kick the auger engage handle because the clutch is a bit sticky, and the engine is mounted so the exhaust blows behind, toward me. I stink after snow blowing.

But, nevertheless, 6 forward speeds, one reverse, one drive belt, an impeller chain, and an auger chain. Does a decent job, and starts on one pull, even when engaged. No need for an electric start

Does anyone no anything about Crusader? I've been trying to find information about that company, and I can't find anything

<img src="http://new.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61211&d=1197902348">


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Dec 17, 2007)

That is an unusual arrangement. It looks like the main auger is chain driven from a gearbox behind it. The motor is also mounted with the crankshaft parallel to the main axle, also different. 

You could probably use some 3/4" pipe fittings a d build an exhaust stack that shoots it any direction you would like. Maybe use an increaser and put in a big 1 1/2" section as an expansion chamber before the muffler and add a rain cap on top.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 17, 2007)

Heated cab is the only way to go......



.


----------



## icon4x (Dec 17, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> That is an unusual arrangement. It looks like the main auger is chain driven from a gearbox behind it. The motor is also mounted with the crankshaft parallel to the main axle, also different.
> 
> You could probably use some 3/4" pipe fittings a d build an exhaust stack that shoots it any direction you would like. Maybe use an increaser and put in a big 1 1/2" section as an expansion chamber before the muffler and add a rain cap on top.



It is an unusual arrangement, but it actually works pretty well. Not as well as a normal impeller set up, but it shoots fluffy snow about 20 ft. It has a hard time scooping up heavy wet snow, which I think is because of the impeller set up. It only has the width of the impeller blade to scoop the snow from the auger instead of the diameter of the whole impeller. Just have to go slower.

I was thinking something like what you mentioned for the exhaust. Even if it just exhausted to the side, that would help. Or better yet, exhaust it near the shoot so it gets blown away with the snow.


----------



## stipton (Dec 17, 2007)

icon4x said:


> I have one of these guys. I think it is from 1968, or so. At least the engine is. It has an Ariens Tecumseh H60 engine, though, so I don't know if it is original. My Crusader is green, and quite long because the impeller is mounted perpendicular to the auger axle instead of parallel. The only complaint I have is that I need to kick the auger engage handle because the clutch is a bit sticky, and the engine is mounted so the exhaust blows behind, toward me. I stink after snow blowing.
> 
> But, nevertheless, 6 forward speeds, one reverse, one drive belt, an impeller chain, and an auger chain. Does a decent job, and starts on one pull, even when engaged. No need for an electric start
> 
> ...



Nice! A long lost brother!

According to my father in law, this was bought at a local hardware store, before Walmart killed them all, back in 1965-66. Still runs like a champ. Mine offers only foward and reverse.

I have searched on the web but have not found any info on it. I will look tonight to see if I can see any engine info and post the results.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought about routing the exhaust on a snow blower to blow at the chute and keep it warmer so snow would not stick to it, dunno if I could keep it warm enough though with all that snow going through it. 

By far the worst part of snow blowing is when the wind blows the airborne snow back at your face. It really sucks. They make those little snow cabs and I have used one once, I did not like it, it obstructed my visibility, kept fogging and icing up and was not tall enough for me.


----------



## icon4x (Dec 17, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> That is an unusual arrangement. It looks like the main auger is chain driven from a gearbox behind it. The motor is also mounted with the crankshaft parallel to the main axle, also different.
> 
> You could probably use some 3/4" pipe fittings a d build an exhaust stack that shoots it any direction you would like. Maybe use an increaser and put in a big 1 1/2" section as an expansion chamber before the muffler and add a rain cap on top.



Oh, I forgot to mention the setup. The crankshaft is mounted parallel to the main axle in the gear box. The rubber drivebelt wraps around a couple pulleys in the gear box. When disengaged the belt just is loose enough so that the crankshaft does not turn it, but not loose enough to fall off the pulleys. When you engage the motor, a spring loaded pulley drops down and puts a lot of tension on the belt. That starts to turn the the main rod in the gear box. The spring pulley actually adjusts to the load automatically. It's pretty cool to watch. Under various loads you can watch the engage handle go up and down as the spring pulley adjusts. 

One of the axles in the gear box has a chain around it that turns a pulley on the impeller axle (also parallel to the auger axle and gear box rod). That also has 2 tension pulleys in the middle of the chain that adjust to the load, as well. There is a clutch that slides on the impeller axle. It's not a normal friction disc clutch, though. The chain spins a sprocket that has 2 "studs" on the side of it. When engaged, a spring forces the the other part of the clutch (that has 2 "claws") over to grab the "studs". That part is keyed to the rod, so when it catches the spinning part, the whole thing starts to spin. The impeller axle has another chain (on the outside you can see the chain cover in the picture) that drives the auger. 

Simple, but effective.


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 17, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> The local tractor dealer called me about a trade coming in, Simplicity 13hp, 38" cut, $1500, 10hrs.
> Repeat customer, wants to get a 4wheeler/plow instead.
> 
> Waiting to see this machine, try it out, might be a good deal for us.
> Then keep the JD 726 as a backup.



That is an awesome deal....I would scoop that up in a minute right now.....
That machine cost $2300+tax at my ace hardward right now......


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Saginaw22, is the Hilltop Restaurant still in Waters?


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 18, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Hey Saginaw22, is the Hilltop Restaurant still in Waters?



Yeah you bet it is......its been brought back to life..
The took down the old one and built a huge new truck stop with a restraunt 
and the whole deal....looks nice open 24hrs.....


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 18, 2007)

With the wife's blessing, the Simplicity 1390 was delivered today, 10mins after getting home from buying parts for the JD, the delivery guy showed up. $1500 delivered.
13hp B/S Intek, pull starts like a little toro, easy. It has electric start too.
38" cut width
Heated handles
The power chute is pretty cool, granted, more bells, more$$ to fix. 

The scraper bar, not a mark on it, and the chute surfaces must have still had some wax on them, snow didn't stick to anything in there. 

First time with those new-fangled tires, pretty slick, grip like the ####ens.

Now I can take my time going over the JD with a fine tooth comb, I'd like to get it back in great shape, like in 1975. It was $700, floor model back then.


----------



## zxhollywood (Nov 15, 2009)

*7 hp crusader snowblower info?*



icon4x said:


> I have one of these guys. I think it is from 1968, or so. At least the engine is. It has an Ariens Tecumseh H60 engine, though, so I don't know if it is original. My Crusader is green, and quite long because the impeller is mounted perpendicular to the auger axle instead of parallel. The only complaint I have is that I need to kick the auger engage handle because the clutch is a bit sticky, and the engine is mounted so the exhaust blows behind, toward me. I stink after snow blowing.
> 
> But, nevertheless, 6 forward speeds, one reverse, one drive belt, an impeller chain, and an auger chain. Does a decent job, and starts on one pull, even when engaged. No need for an electric start
> 
> ...



>>>> i have the same machine...anyone have any info on the unit itself?

any info is greatly appreciated?
tyvm


----------



## TonyK (Nov 15, 2009)

Might I suggest a bit of an upgrade?


----------



## pdhowell (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ariens blowers*

I have to Ariens blowers, but over 15 years old, and am thinking they were sold as the 8/24 and 12/36. The first number is Tecumseh engine nominal horsepower and the second is the width of the pickup box.

I have replaced belts and fan bearings, and a few jammed grease zerks, but that "rebuilds" them. Once the setscrew of a fan pulley loosened up and "walked"down the shaft. It was easy to realign the pulleys. The Tecumseh engines have been fine, starting easily even below zero. The carb has a spring loaded button at the bottom of bowl allowing easy emptying of gas at the end of the season. I still have to empty the tank with a suction gun.

I think it helps to have a Ariens dealer nearby for parts. I am reluctant to buy a similar looking machine from local Home Depot because I am not sure where to get parts.

I consider them to be well made and highly reliable.

Dave Howell, Maryland


----------



## leon (Nov 15, 2009)

*snow blowers*



TonyK said:


> Might I suggest a bit of an upgrade?



============================================================

It would not be so bad, but the twin spout snow pumps being Schmidt, and Beilhack require the bigger engine for the smalll unimogs or a second engine as is done in many cases- I bet there is mercedes V 12 with a hydraulic power unit hiding under that tarpaulin :^) 

You should see the Beilhack web site to see some real snow blowers CSXT has the two self propelled rail mounted Beilhacks that were previously owned by Conrail.

They are neat as they are designed to allow them selves to turn within their own length rather than back up -they have ship/boat spinner windows and comfort cabs- last I heard they are stationed in the Buffalo rail yard owned by CSX.

They saw some serious use a few years ago when the CSX line along lake Ontario was plugged from lake effect snow for the entire season.

leon


----------



## husky455rancher (Nov 15, 2009)

wife got me a toro from lowes a few years ago for christmas. it didnt even last one snow storm. i brought it back and he asked if i wanted an refund or exchange. i said why would i want another pos? gimme my money back!


----------



## darren_nh (Nov 15, 2009)

Simplicity, Simplicity, Simplicity, but before Briggs bought them.

Make sure you get the one with the channel handles, not the cheap tubes that Briggs put on the "new" simplicitys.

oh......or a honda.

I won't badmounth the rest. When I upgraded my 35 year old Simplicity (still working and sold it for more than I paid) to a new Simplicity, I loved it. Especially the ez turn option. It turns on its own axis, which is sweet. I bought it used for $900. Best $900 I ever spent.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Nov 15, 2009)

computeruser said:


> I think that machines like this and the old two-wheel Gravely tractors that are still working hard today are some of the last vestiges of a day when solid, easy to to work on equipment was the what consumers expected. There are no bells or whistles or safety devices on this machine, and consequently there is a good deal less to have fail. Having spent my childhood mowing the grass and around apple trees in a little orchard with a Gravely, I have a lot of respect for the old steel and cast iron machines. I'm not even that old, but it saddens me to think that kids today will never have lived in a time where solid, reliable *** was what you used to get work done.



:agree2: I am truly suprised that this is the only mention of the old 2 wheel gravely tractors!!! To me it is obvious that most of the men who have posted on this thread have little or no experience with the 2 wheel gravely. The gravely is 100% gear driven, and unstopable (in their own category, no unimog's or 7' wide tractors ) when faced with any type of snow. The gravely I'm running is from 1961 and has the 7.6 hp engine of the gravely make fitted with a 26" wide snowblower with the directional chute and will eat any other snowblower of it's size within 5 miles of my house unless it's a newer gravely with the 8, 10, or 12hp kohler engine!. and properly quoted by computer user, these old machines were and still are used to "get work done" I look forward to snowblowing(or any other job which i have an attachment) with my gravely because it's just a quality piece of equipment that does it's job and does it well. as long as I can still find parts for this unit, it will continue to be the BEST snowblower myself and my neighbors have ever seen!!


----------



## olyman (Nov 15, 2009)

first garden tractor i bought was a lt16 snapper.took bunch to straighten problems out--but, i got the front mount snowblower that fit it----THAT, will blow snow!!!!!!! and sure would make the briggs 16 snarl!! then got a later gt 2000 x----18 hp kohler. and got the later blower that is 44 wide instead of 36. that will blow like mad also!! and the 18 kohler howls!!! can blow snow like a madman!!!! now if i only had a cab with heat on it, and a few other anemities!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gravely_todd (Nov 15, 2009)

Definately Gravely.  Nothing blows snow like a Gravely ....  

Todd


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

lol...I went 3 pages before I realized how old this thread was 

I have a old Snapper 422(free) that stops at nothing (except large rocks from a gravel drive)

I'm gonna give it to my Dad,and I will use the new to me 1952 8-N I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 15, 2009)

in the 1970's, the 86 year old senior back in Sweden said, (in swedish though, he didn't know any english)....."I think the 'Caution' is the best snowblower you can get..."


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 15, 2009)

Didn't read all the thread but form experience... 
Aries, those big orange ones with the Tecumseh's that are 30 years old and still strong, i have a few in y shop I bought for around $50 each. Fixed them up painted one engine and they came out great. They still sell for $300-400 easy. They are sturdy well built and have stood the test of time! 

From someone who works on a lot of small engines Honda is the way to go, Kohlers are also pretty good. Keep the valves adjusted and oil changed they will go forever. Most of the new Briggs are Junk. These Briggs are falling apart left and right, The old Briggs are still coming in for routine maintenance and are as good as they were 30 years ago!! new ones are being scraped everyday and customers opting for new motors.... All tho i will say it is mostly caused by poor maintenance. 
Some thoughts.


----------



## bytehoven (Nov 16, 2009)

I made the mistake of buying a 10HP 30" snow thrower. Sure, I was The Man on the block with the biggest UNIT.  However, I've had it for 10+ years, and while it's still going strong, it's getting a little heavier every year I break it out for duty.

If I had it to do over, I'd get a 5HP 20-24" unit, which is just as good, takes a few more passes, but is easier to man handle.

Also, don't discount those Honda single stage units as a second unit or even a primary unit if you get many little snow events. They can easily tackle anything less than 8" of dry snow, but the going gets slow in wet snow or deep drifts.

Last... whatever ya do, consider a set of chains if your blower has drive wheels. Nothing beats a good set of chains to keep the job moving forward and with less strain on the back.

I'm hoping we have a big snow season out East. This was one of those years where the yard was covered in acorns from the big old Oak.


----------



## Gordon101 (Nov 16, 2009)

gravely_todd said:


> Definately Gravely.  Nothing blows snow like a Gravely ....
> 
> Todd







This 12hp Kohler powered Gravely is just starting it's 40th year in service. It's best feature is the blower fan blades made of 1/4 inch steel plate. About every ten years I weld on a little extra material to their leading edges where the gravel has worn them down and then re-balance it. It never has a problem throwing snow 50 feet or more.


----------



## gravely_todd (Nov 16, 2009)

Gordon101 said:


> This 12hp Kohler powered Gravely is just starting it's 40th year in service. It's best feature is the blower fan blades made of 1/4 inch steel plate. About every ten years I weld on a little extra material to their leading edges where the gravel has worn them down and then re-balance it. It never has a problem throwing snow 50 feet or more.



That is just beautiful !!!!   

Todd


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Nov 16, 2009)

:agree2:


gravely_todd said:


> That is just beautiful !!!!
> 
> Todd


----------



## trouba (Nov 16, 2009)

Just picked this Arens compact 20 up last week. Sure hope it gets cold and snows a bunch this winter because for a change I am prepared, plenty of wood and a new blower.


----------

